# Occupation Badge requirements



## Spooks (11 Apr 2007)

Hello all,
I come here after searching endlessly on the DIN, web, clerks knowledge, and UFI from peers but I cannot find a definitive answer to my question.

What I am looking for is an electronic (or Pub reference) of the requirements for the occupation badge on DEUs and all stages of it. What checkpoint does one need to reach to get your laurel leaf/crown/etc for specifically the infantry. I have received answers from clerks that is QL4 for Laurel Leaf, QL5 for crown, I have gotten work that it's a DP course for your Laurel Leaf, PLQ for crown, and an advanced course for both, but I -need- to have some sort of factual evidence in my hand other than the memory of CF members (which as I have found, changes from person to person).

I am req'ing a link to where it may be found of the web or DIN, or a ref number to which pub it can be found in.

-Spooks


----------



## PO2FinClk (11 Apr 2007)

CFP 265 Page 171 & 175


> Army occupation badges indicate both occupation and qualification level. The level worn shall accord with qualification instructions issued by branch advisers.


More often though Level 1=QL3, 2-QL4, 3-QL5 & 4=QL6

This is a question your chain of command should of been able to answer, assuming you did ask them first. And seeing as these insignia's are dist'd through supply and are applied on uniforms, Supply would of been a much better ressource to query then a Clerk.


----------



## G-spot (11 Apr 2007)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/army_trade_badges_e.htm


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Apr 2007)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> CFP 265 Page 171 & 175More often though Level 1=QL3, 2-QL4, 3-QL5 & 4=QL6
> 
> This is a question your chain of command should of been able to answer, assuming you did ask them first. And seeing as these insignia's are dist'd through supply and are applied on uniforms, Supply would of been a much better ressource to query then a Clerk.



Actually this is also trade depended.

I.E. the Engineers don't have QL4 so ...

QL3 - LVL 1 Badge - Flaming Grenade
QL5A - LVL 2 Badge - Laurels w/ Flaming Grenade
QL6A - LVL 3 Badge - Crown w/ Flaming Grenade


----------



## Spooks (11 Apr 2007)

<Graeme> That is good and all, I can see what they look like and all, but I lack to see what are the requirements for them


----------



## PO2FinClk (11 Apr 2007)

Hence the "More often" mention, as it is not always the case.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Apr 2007)

Yeah just noticed that part PO


----------



## orange.paint (11 Apr 2007)

Spooks said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> I come here after searching endlessly on the DIN, web, clerks knowledge, and UFI from peers but I cannot find a definitive answer to my question.
> 
> What I am looking for is an electronic (or Pub reference) of the requirements for the occupation badge on DEUs and all stages of it. What checkpoint does one need to reach to get your laurel leaf/crown/etc for specifically the infantry. I have received answers from clerks that is QL4 for Laurel Leaf, QL5 for crown, I have gotten work that it's a DP course for your Laurel Leaf, PLQ for crown, and an advanced course for both, but I -need- to have some sort of factual evidence in my hand other than the memory of CF members (which as I have found, changes from person to person).
> ...



Good luck fuinding ANY actual paper work on it.I had a thread here last year looking for the same type of infromation.I went to School standards and they also had no clue.

For us it can be a mix of new things.Crown after PLQ,crown after ARCC,

The only thing we can agree upon at the school is that the tank alone is a single qualification (driver)and a wreath is two qualifications.

This is a very very grey area depending on the sqn SSM's basically.There seems to be no more information on it.I recall not too many years ago coming across a description of it all in my hanger,however online/din I have found nothing.


----------



## PO2FinClk (12 Apr 2007)

As the CFP265 states, each should send this query through their COC to the Branch advisers.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Apr 2007)

*Useless response follows*  (primarily because most military fashion/badge/hat concerns are outside my lane)   

Take a hit for the team; put up whatever badge you want, and when you get jacked up for it, say "show me the regs." 
Let _them_ try and find it.   >


----------



## TN2IC (12 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> *Useless response follows*  (primarily because most military fashion/badge/hat concerns are outside my lane)
> 
> Take a hit for the team; put up whatever badge you want, and when you get jacked up for it, say "show me the regs."
> Let _them_ try and find it.   >




Barrack Lawyer...aren't we?


----------



## Journeyman (12 Apr 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Barrack Lawyer...aren't we?



Nahhh...feces disruptor  ;D


----------



## reccecrewman (13 Apr 2007)

As was stated earlier, us armoured types have a very grey area on this one.  With us having no sort of Fives whatsoever, the general acceptance I've seen is when guys have their PLQ under their belt, they put up the tank and crown.  

Regards


----------



## orange.paint (14 Apr 2007)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> As was stated earlier, us armoured types have a very grey area on this one.  With us having no sort of Fives whatsoever, the general acceptance I've seen is when guys have their PLQ under their belt, they put up the tank and crown.
> 
> Regards



Yet at the "college of knowledge" a Cpl with his PLQ wears just a wreath with no crown...in some squadrons.ARCC is now the crown in mine.As its a trade related course.I was told its our new "5's" course.However others have told me the same...PLQ.


----------



## brihard (15 Apr 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> Yet at the "college of knowledge" a Cpl with his PLQ wears just a wreath with no crown...in some squadrons.ARCC is now the crown in mine.As its a trade related course.I was told its our new "5's" course.However others have told me the same...PLQ.



What I've encountered in reserve infantry is that the dagger is your trade course (QL3/DP1 inf/whatever it's called this week), you get the wreath after any QL4, in which DP2A infantry platoon support weapons is included in lieu of the former QL4 machinegunner, and the crown is put up once you complete your mod 6 infantry... Does this jive with what others have seen?


----------



## orange.paint (15 Apr 2007)

We just added a new course to become a "trade qualified" Mcpl.Hence the mess of what is the standard now.
And with the lack of paperwork to back anything....

When I get back to regular work I'll make it my goal to get a solid paper answer for us armoured types....wow I live an exciting existance don't I.

....But can't leave the school due to us being "red".......


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Apr 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> We just added a new course to become a "trade qualified" Mcpl.Hence the mess of what is the standard now.
> And with the lack of paperwork to back anything....
> 
> *When I get back to regular work I'll make it my goal to get a solid paper answer for us armoured types....wow I live an exciting existance don't I.*
> ....But can't leave the school due to us being "red".......



Not really................just doing what any MCpl worth his salt SHOULD be doing.


----------



## orange.paint (15 Apr 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Not really................just doing what any MCpl worth his salt SHOULD be doing.


Lol,ture enough (shave off a M however ;D)

Ill see what I can find.


----------



## gcros (18 Apr 2007)

I have a chart (from the Corps RSM as I recall) dated 12 Nov 2002 that describes the requirements for the Armour Occupation Badges as follows:

*Level 1 (tank)*                             Completion of DP1 plus 1 PCF

*Level 2 (tank and wreath)*            Completion of DP1 and 2 PCFs

_PCFs listed as: 
Leo Driver/Gunner, Coyote Dvr/Gunner, Cougar Driver/Gunner, Surv Op, Support Trooper, Recce Crmn, TLAV/M113, LFC Dvr Wheeled_

*Level 3 (tank and crown) *            Completion of PLQ and 2 PCFs, per list above

*Level 4 (tank, wreath, crown)*      Completed DP3A Crew Commander OR Advanced Course

_Advanced Courses listed as: 
Advanced Comms, Advanced D&M, Advanced Gunnery, Advanced Recce
_

Hope it helps...


----------



## Transmundane (24 Apr 2007)

So, uh... taking a look at the various badges, I noticed there's Recce and Reconn. What's the difference between the two?


----------



## Shamrock (24 Apr 2007)

Where did you find either badge?

Recce is a British term, Recon American.


----------



## Thorvald (24 Apr 2007)

He found the badges on http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/army_trade_badges_e.htm

According to the images for "RECONN", they are all Infantry badges judging by the MOC (and the daggers is a good give away):

RECONN - MOC_031_RECONN_1.jpg, MOC_031_RECONN_2.jpg, MOC_031_RECONN_3.jpg, MOC_031_RECONN_4.jpg

---

Recce shows the Armoured MOC (older code however) and lists the badges as obsolete (Looks like the old Ford Lynx Scout Car):

RECCE - MOC_011_RECCE_1.jpg, MOC_011_RECCE_2.jpg, MOC_011_RECCE_3.jpg, MOC_011_RECCE_4.jpg

---

Notice they used Reconn with two n's, not the 'Merican Recon with single n.  No idea why they short formed it since they didn't for the other trades.  I assume to make it different between the two MOC's.


----------



## Transmundane (24 Apr 2007)

Sounds like it could work. 

Recce = Armour
Reconn = Infantry

I've got it now. Both are reconnaissance (sp?), just different branches.


----------



## Shamrock (24 Apr 2007)

Figures.  Leave it to the infuntry to misspell it.


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Apr 2007)

It's still called RECCE in the infantry...where the heck this Reconn thing came from is right out to lunch.... 

It can also crawl right back into whatever hole spawned it.

Our Qualification badge is crossed bayonets with Laural leaves under them for Basic Recce.


----------



## stealthylizard (24 Apr 2007)

Here is a really stupid question  :-[.  Do most people sew the badges on themselves, or do they get a professional to do it.  I am just asking because I notice that they all look professionally done, and I remember from my days as a cadet, I couldn't sew for the life of me, and often times doing it 10 times, and still not looking quite right, lol.


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Apr 2007)

Base Clothing has a tailor, they sew everything to the proper dress reg's on placement for badges


----------



## Shamrock (24 Apr 2007)

Most of us get our tailoring, including badge stitching, done by a professional tailor.  DEU tailoring is provided at clothing stores free of charge.


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Apr 2007)

Hahaha Beat you to it!


----------



## medicineman (24 Apr 2007)

All I know is my MOC is right out to lunch with the Army Occupation Badges - the Branch CWO has his policy, but it seems every region/Health Circuses, ooops, Services Group Chief has their own idea.  And the School - again can't make up their own mind.  The big problem stems from the fact we no longer have 6B Sgts - they're all WO's now upon or prior to graduation from the PA course, so what was our 6B Badge is now our 6A (in some areas) and the 5A badge is now the 4 badge (and the 4's as we know it no longer really exists so...) and they wanted the 6A to become a 5B (read Infantry 6A)...I need a freaking drink.

Welcome to my world.

MM


----------

